
Hacker 'Weev' Releases Prosecutor's Alleged Ashley Madison Data After Threats - davidgerard
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hacker-weev-releases-prosecutors-alleged-ashley-madison-data-after-threats
======
a_bonobo
>Auernheimer tweeted that he was “targeting Facebook ads” on the prosecutor as
part of his campaign to “broadcast” prosecutors’ “indiscretions” by telling
their spouses, friends and families that they were members of Ashley Madison.

What is this supposed to achieve? They have broken no laws. They may be
hypocrites, but democracy allows for citizens to be hypocrites.

~~~
tomp
Given the amount of absurd laws in modern democracies, I'm sure they have
broken _some_ laws. However, as they're prosecutors, i.e. part of the
establishment, noone will charge them with crimes, as opposed to Aaron Swartz
or weev himself.

~~~
a_bonobo
That is a slippery slope - everybody has broken some laws, including me and
you. Does that give anyone the right to publish details about our cheating
attempts?

~~~
tomp
Given the unequal power - the prosecutor can jail you, the most you can do is
embarass him - yes. How else would you "attack" the unfair system? It's
basically a kind of civil disobedience.

